# hot rod tv ultimate gto



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

watching hot rod tv on speed. they are doing their version of the ultimate gto. they are building a 64 gto. the problem. they put a big block chevy in it. one of the pontiac heavy hitters should challenge them to a race with a pontiac when they are done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that is sacrilegious, we should start a write in campaign. They should call it the ultimate Chevy Big Block because it has a GTO wrapped around it....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just watched them put a STREET ROD GARAGE chassis under a blown 55(?) Chevy. Same guys who built my chassis...very cool  Eric


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, BB Chevy's are stu.... hey...... :confused.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ignorance is easy. That's why it's so often the chosen course. Those who transplant a BB Chevy as an "upgrade" have never driven, riden in, or competed against a decent running Pontiac.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

I say if your to cheap to build a pontiac motor for your pontiac then your not a true pontiac fan. Go get a chevelle, camaro or elcamino.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I watched it a couple weeks back. It is a 454 LSX. Technically a small block Chevy. Not a Pontiac either way. The idea was to make it modern and a racer. It is a give away car and I signed up right after I watched it a few weeks ago. Been much cooler if it has a IA block punched to the max and some twin turbo's with fuel injection.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Sick of chevy.


----------

